# Will Dehydrated veggies take on much of a smoke flavor?



## rbranstner (Oct 26, 2010)

My mother in law has been bugging me to dehydrate some tomatoes and then smoke them for her. My only thinking is how much smoke will that dried up tomato actually absorbe? My thinking was I would have to cold smoke it then dehydrate it. Anyone have any experience with dehydrated foods then smoking them? Currious what your thoughts are maybe I am way off and the dehydrated food will take on smoke.


----------



## eman (Oct 26, 2010)

Hmmmmmmmm.

 That's a good question.

I see you are smoking in a gasser .That unit has a water pan to stablize the heat . It also adds moisture to the cooking chamber.

To me you would be adding moisture to a dehydrated product.

 IMHO i would smoke then dehydrate . BUT. The drying may enhance the smoke flavor??

Sounds like it's time to do some experimentation.


----------



## tjohnson (Oct 26, 2010)

rbranstner said:


> My mother in law has been bugging me to dehydrate some tomatoes and then smoke them for her. My only thinking is how much smoke will that dried up tomato actually absorbe? My thinking was I would have to cold smoke it then dehydrate it. Anyone have any experience with dehydrated foods then smoking them? Currious what your thoughts are maybe I am way off and the dehydrated food will take on smoke.




Hey Ross

Richoso just smoked some tomatilloes

I bet if you smoke the tomatoes first, then dehydrate them, they would retain the smoke.

Todd


----------



## richoso1 (Oct 26, 2010)

TJohnson said:


> Hey Ross
> 
> Richoso just smoker some tomalitoes(sp?)
> 
> ...


Todd, I'm on it like a leopard. I'm going to smoke some onion slices and tomatillo quarters, then dehydrate them, then grind them for use in rubs. Great idea,thank you Todd. BTW, I will post the results of this good sounding idea.


----------



## dale5351 (Oct 26, 2010)

I wonder what dehydrating smoked fomatoes (or tomatillos) might smell like in the house?

My wife has read warnings about dehydrating onions because they put out a pretty strong smell.  One recommendation was to move the dehydrator to the garage --- and to make sure your car windows were closed.


----------



## rbranstner (Oct 26, 2010)

dale5351 said:


> I wonder what dehydrating smoked fomatoes (or tomatillos) might smell like in the house?
> 
> My wife has read warnings about dehydrating onions because they put out a pretty strong smell.  One recommendation was to move the dehydrator to the garage --- and to make sure your car windows were closed.




Yes dehydrating onions can leave a pretty good odor. I like onions so it doesn't bother me but it does get on your cloths if they are around the same area.

I would be cold smoking these tomatoes with my AMNS without any heat then dehydrating them. They would be in my propane rig but without any fire going. I am thinking they would have to be smoked first then dehydrated inorder for them to take in any smoke but I guess you never know.


----------



## meateater (Oct 27, 2010)

I would cold smoke them _*AMS*_ then dehydrate for max smoke goodness.


----------



## tjohnson (Oct 27, 2010)

How about throwing some Paprika on a plate and seeing if it will take on some smoke???

I've been thinking of this for a while, but keep forgetting.

May be a good way to add additional smokey goodness to your spices!

Todd


----------

